
Huawei: 'no-spy' contracts and promises to 'shutdown' if China forces backdoors - rhokstar
https://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/3075833/huawei-offers-no-spy-contracts-and-promises-to-shut-down-if-forced-to-spy-for-china
======
mtgx
Making such promises is easy when they know they'll never have to respect
them.

